# Much Easier than Expected



## BokChoyBob (Aug 11, 2007)

My experience...I waited over a year to have a colonoscopy. I am in my 30s and had some rare genetic markers for a hereditary form of colon cancer. (FAP/Gardner's Syndrome) I was terrified that the results would come back positive for the disease, so I put the test off and put it off. Every day I thought about my chances of having colon cancer at such a young age. The fear of the disease was like a shadow on my soul. It was constantly with me.After a year of worry, I could take it no more. I found an excellent doctor (Dr. Rudolph Bedford in Los Angeles) who scheduled me for a colonoscopy. THE PREPI was given the MoviPrep solution. This involved drinking two liters of a pretty gross solution. I was grateful not to have to drink a gallon, like some other preps. I believe that the MoviPrep is a more expensive option. Mine cost $50, of which my insurance paid a whopping $8. However, the extra cost was more than acceptable for not having to drink twice the amount of the solution! I tried to hold my nose as I consumed the drink, but that only helped a little bit. I was supposed to start my drink at 6:30. I wish that I had prepared the mix first and put it in the fridge at 6:00. You have to mix the powder with warm water, so if you don't make the mix early your first glass will be lukewarm. It's much easier to drink cold. I put the container in the freezer to chill in between 8oz glasses. The colder the better! (Just don't let it freeze, of course!) I also chased the drink with Propel Fitness Water with Lemon. This was a big help. Around the 3rd glass, I felt like I couldn't go on. But then I made it halfway, and I knew it was just a matter of psyching myself up to finish. From there I counted down, four more...three more...two more. By the last glass, I was actually proud of myself for making the it through the entire prep. I just told myself how tough I was as I gulped it down.EFFECTS OF THE PREPNot as bad as expected. You definitely don't want any family, friends or roommates in "your" bathroom for the evening. You need quick access to the toilet at all times. But it wasn't painful. I took a bath about halfway through as the sensitive skin was starting to get irritated. I also tried to dab, rather than wipe. I watched TV - putting the pause button on my TiVo to good use as I ran to the bathroom. In general, remember that this is a time to just be good to yourself. Watch a TV show, wear your comfy clothes, browse through catalogues, etc. Think about how, whatever the results will be, what you are doing is a good step in your life because you are taking care of your health. THAT MORNINGI was the second appointment of the day. That was great because as I was leaving I saw that the waiting room was packed. I only had to wait about 10 minutes. As I was getting dressed, I was told I could leave my shirt on and only had to take off my clothes from the waist down. The assistants confirmed twice that I had not consumed asprin during the week leading up to the procedure. THE PROCEDUREThe doctor asked if I had any questions. I was very nervous, and asked the nurse to pray, if she believed in God, right before I went under. I was given Propinol and it was excellent. I remember being told to lay on my side, I looked at the monitor that had my name and blood pressure readings on it. For some reason tears leaked out of my eyes...just the worry coming to the surface, I guess. The next thing I know, I was waking up in recovery. I felt like I was emerging from a restful slumber. No nausea, no foggy head. I remember feeling good and then I drifted back to sleep. Then the doctor came by. He asked if I remembered our earlier conversation. I didn't. He said that they found no cancer or polyps. I did not have the hereditary form of the disease that I had been so anxious about. I remember telling the doctor that he was my favorite person on earth. I remember thanking God. A nurse brought me some cranberry juice. This was delicious after not having had anything to drink that morning. AFTERWARDS Everyone had mentioned how much you fart after the procedure. In fact, I've read about people who don't want to have the test because they are embarrassed that other people would hear them breaking wind. Surprisingly, I didn't have any urgent need to pass gas for most of the day. If you are worried about this, don't! The people around you in recovery are coming out of anesthesia. They aren't listening to others, they are focused on their own recovery. Also, all the curtains are drawn - you can't see the person next to you on either side - so no one could possibly know who was doing the farting anyway. Farting should simply not be a concern. I could have been farting up a storm and I wouldn't have care and no one else would have either. I never even saw any of the other patients in the recovery room. Not a one. I used the restroom and then got dressed. I was given a printed page with digital pictures of the inside of my colon. It was fascinating to see. You must have someone drive you home. We stopped for OJ on the way home and it was delicious. Later that day, I had a feast of blueberry pancakes.THE BEST PARTThe worry is gone! My only regret is that I wasted an entire year of my life living in constant fear and anxiety. I kept trying to ignore the need for the test, but always knew in my heart that it had to be done. If you need the test, make your appointment. Today. Take pride in taking care of yourself. Turn your anxiety into action. I will never have all those moments of soul-clenching fear back. But you don't have to lose time to worry, like I did. Even if I had found out the worst, which in my case would have meant a total colectomy, I would have been glad that I finally had the courage to find out. Living in fear is not living fully. So, please, if you have read this far, and you are scared to find out the results, I know exactly how you feel. Make your appointment right now. Be proud of yourself at every appointment and every part of the prep - even as you are rolling over on your side - because you are taking care of yourself. I pray for everyone who visits this website that you might find relief from all ills and the courage to face every one of life's tests.BokChoyBob


----------



## Alesis (Jun 23, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your inspirational post. I am so glad to read that you don't have cancer and that the worry is off your mind. I am going for my colonoscopy this Thursday.A.


----------

